# 3dfx chipser support



## mikepedo (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello, could is possible support old video cards like 3dfx?
Thanks!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's a link for ya;http://www.3dfxzone.it/enboard/


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

Try here: http://www.omegadrivers.net/3dfx.php


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why do you guys think he posted this in the GPU-Z forum? Because he is asking for support in GPU-Z, not for drivers or anything.

As for an answer, I doubt 3DFX support has a high priority. Though I'll let W1z answer that


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 1, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Why do you guys think he posted this in the GPU-Z forum? Because he is asking for support in GPU-Z, not for drivers or anything.
> 
> As for an answer, I doubt 3DFX support has a high priority. Though I'll let W1z answer that



Yes, your right there Dan, lol....need more coffee this morning...


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Yes, your right there Dan, lol....need more coffee this morning...



+1


----------



## mikepedo (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, but no driver support, i'll would gpu-z support


----------



## Kursah (Jan 1, 2008)

I would really see no point to it as a priority, but it would be kinda neat to have 'vintage' video card support in GPU-z (no offense, but in PC timelines, 3dfx is pretty much vintage stuff now, hell my old x850 is pretty much vintage!). Time will tell, but I think W1z is more prioritized with getting newer and more current graphics adapters supported under GPU-z. But if he can get 3dfx support, I'd have to make my classic Slot1 P3 rig alive again with my old PCI 3dfx VooDoo Banshee 16mb. Muahahaha.


----------



## molnart (Jan 2, 2008)

i was just thinking about firing up my old P166, just to see how this great piece of software identifies the Rendition V2200 graphics card in it (more exactly i was curious what logo would it would display ). I guess the effort is not worth it then...


----------



## mikepedo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 3dfx is vintage, but i have Voodoo5 6000 and i would see 3dfx Quad SLI on gpu-z


----------



## stickedy (Jan 17, 2008)

It doesn't matter if a chip is old or the market share is very small: A tool with the aspirations of GPU-Z has to identify all 3D chips ever produced! It's a must have feature for that name.

If it's not wished, then change the name to "ATI, Nvidia and Intel graphics identifcation utility"! Imagine if CPU-Z would just identify AMD and Intel processors... Just the imaginiation is silly!

I guess nobody wants as deep informations for 3dfx, S3 Graphics, SiS, XGI, PowerVR or all the other chips, but just starting with identifying the vendor and the name of the chip together with some basic informations would be a rather small effort with a huge benefit. It's just the "detection" of some PCI vendor and device IDs. Not really a great thing to integrate this.

But instead of implementing such basic and fundamental things, work is investet for extracting BIOS files. This should have been a step after identifying all the gaphics chips!

I have offered my help for adding support for S3 Graphics and VIA Technologies chips several times, I would provide all neccessary informations, the only thing would be to integrate the informations into the program...

Stefan Bassing
Chrome-Center

Edit: Don't get me wrong! I know what work is needed for such a tool and I really want to thank you for the work, but the ignorance for other graphics chips is just annoying...


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2008)

Why don't you PM the author of the program?  I don't see any bios files for the 3dfx card posted yet?


----------



## mikepedo (Jan 17, 2008)

stickedy said:


> It doesn't matter if a chip is old or the market share is very small: A tool with the aspirations of GPU-Z has to identify all 3D chips ever produced! It's a must have feature for that name.
> 
> If it's not wished, then change the name to "ATI, Nvidia and Intel graphics identifcation utility"! Imagine if CPU-Z would just identify AMD and Intel processors... Just the imaginiation is silly!
> 
> ...


----------



## molnart (Jan 17, 2008)

stickedy said:


> It doesn't matter if a chip is old or the market share is very small: A tool with the aspirations of GPU-Z has to identify all 3D chips ever produced! It's a must have feature for that name.


I agree with you, support for old hardware would be nice....BUT GPU-Z has sometimes problems identifying current hardware, so i think these issues should have higher priority than some old hw, that essentially noone uses except geeks like you and me 



stickedy said:


> If it's not wished, then change the name to "ATI, Nvidia and Intel graphics identifcation utility"!


Well, very few (if any) companies besides ATi and nVidia produced a GPU ever. The first GPU ever was the GeForce 256, cards prior to it can be called only "graphics cards" or "3D accelerators", but certainly no GPUs


----------



## stickedy (Jan 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Why don't you PM the author of the program?  I don't see any bios files for the 3dfx card posted yet?


For what are BIOS files of these 3dfx cards are needed? In fact you can download it on every big 3dfx fan site...



molnart said:


> I agree with you, support for old hardware would be nice....BUT GPU-Z has sometimes problems identifying current hardware, so i think these issues should have higher priority than some old hw, that essentially noone uses except geeks like you and me


I don't think so and as I said before, the integration of some basic identfication (e.g. vendor and chip name) is rather simple. In fact it's surely more simple than integrating a BIOS extraction function or the online submitting of the results!
How many users use CPU-Z on an old Cyrix or even Rise processor? But they are of course supported. And that's something GPU-Z has to offer for graphic chips as well!
No one really expect a in-deepth analysis in the beginning, but just the vendor name and the GPU name instead of "unknown architecture" would be enough.



> Well, very few (if any) companies besides ATi and nVidia produced a GPU ever. The first GPU ever was the GeForce 256, cards prior to it can be called only "graphics cards" or "3D accelerators", but certainly no GPUs


Oh, what's a GPU? nVidia used this term for marketing purposes for their GeForce 256, but in fact a Rendition Verite chip was more a Graphics Processing Unit than even the GeForce 3. That's all marketing and because nVidia used it and it was successfull, every other company switched to this term, too (3DLabs not, the said VPU - Visual Processing Unit).

But if you want to stay to the term GPU or VPU, here they are:
3DLabs P9
3DLabs P10
3DLabs P20 (aka Realizm)
S3 Graphics DeltaChrome S4
S3 Graphics DeltaChrome S8
S3 Graphics GammaChrome S18
S3 Graphics Chrome S25
S3 Graphics Chrome S27
SiS Mirage IGP
SiS Mirage2 IGP
SiS Mirage3 IGP
SiS Xabre 200
SiS Xabre 400
SiS Xabre 600
Trident XP4 T1
Trident XP4 T2
Trident XP4 T3
VIA Technologies Chrome9 IGP
XGI Volari V3
XGI Volari V3XT
XGI Volari V5
XGI Volari V8
XGI Volari V8 Duo
XGI Volari 8300
XGI Volari 8600
XGI Volari XP5
XGI Volari XP10

A rather long list... And there are even some sub models I excluded.


----------



## vlask (Jan 18, 2008)

stickedy said:


> I guess nobody wants as deep informations for 3dfx, S3 Graphics, SiS, XGI, PowerVR or all the other chips, but just starting with identifying the vendor and the name of the chip together with some basic informations would be a rather small effort with a huge benefit.



Well you guess wrong - i want em 

But im one of not many geeks collecting old cards and theres nothing more annoying than having card that is working, but you dont know even name of chip manufacturer and google doesnt help, because some profi cards are very rare. For example have Accel Graphics Eclipse card from year 1997 and only one soft able tell me anything about it was Everest - it tells that card use some chip from Mitsubitshi - what the hell - who ever heard about mitshubishi making graphic accelerator chip

Another big thing is collecting info about older cards clocks.

I hope too that Gpu-z doesnt end as Atividia info tool and author will add later support for even very exotic cards with 3D acceleration (for 2d cards have whatvga  )


----------



## molnart (Jan 18, 2008)

vlask said:


> it tells that card use some chip from Mitsubitshi - what the hell - who ever heard about mitshubishi making graphic accelerator chip


Actually that's not a chip, but a turbo engine from the Lancer Evo III, that provides additional power for the card. How come you didn't notice the noise ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

That would be kinda cool having 3dfx support. Have you guys ever googled 3dfx cards running doom3? Its pretty amazing stuff what that old hardware can do! Damn.. I hate nvidia even more now.. killing 3dfx like they did.. asshats.


----------



## stickedy (Jan 21, 2008)

I have something to add - and a sidekick to molnart 

Look here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cbdfx/

Rage Pro is recognized. That'a chip you really can't speak of as a GPU...

OK, some things are missing, but that's exactly what I want for all the other chips for the beginning. That's not too much!


----------



## molnart (Jan 21, 2008)

oh, man that chip's so slow, it has even negative fillrate! a real graphics decelerator   (reminds me the old times, with S3 ViRGE)

but back on topic: do not missunderstand me, i'd like to have recogniton for legacy cards in GPU-Z, but not for the price of delayed support for current hardware.

I think the best solution would be, if W1zzard respect made a sticky thread like this:


> Want your old junk to be recognized by GPU-Z ? Submit me your card's bios/drivers/wet thongs/whatever and maybe i add it to the database


----------



## vlask (Jan 26, 2008)

molnart said:


> I think the best solution would be, if W1zzard respect made a sticky thread like this:



Well in that case he will have a lot work to do, because a i have a looooot working old cards


----------



## stickedy (Feb 6, 2008)

So, a new build and instead of extending the support for hardware at last, another extended feature (GPU sensors) was added. 

Please do something about the basics and don't add more extended features for ATI and nVidia!


----------

